# Real or Not?



## Holland




----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

Not. Why is there only one ladder, but 2 people falling.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH

Do they look like a painting crew? Why a roller but nothing to roll out of?


----------



## Fman

What is this trickery??? There _should_ be paint *EVERYWHERE*


----------



## RH

Fman said:


> What is this trickery??? There _should_ be paint *EVERYWHERE*


As well as the dialogue balloons of, “ARRRGH!, EEEEE! and UUUMPH!”


----------



## Holland

The light on the guys leg is consistent with light on the ground. The ladder sliding down the roof looks plausible.


----------



## Redux

On the topic of fall injuries, you not only need to exercise caution for yourself and for your employees when climbing ladders, but also for other contractors and their employees who think it’s okay to help themselves to ladders, stages, scaffolding, and other equipment not belonging to them, regardless of being permitted to use them or not. 

I know 13 persons in 2 separate incidents on projects I’ve worked on that were named as defendants in fall-injury lawsuits since 2010. In both instances the injuries involved an employee of another company using conveyance systems not belonging to them because their employers were too cheap and irresponsible to provide their workers with safe and proper equipment. 

In one lawsuit, the injured party helped himself to ladders, planks, and floor protection belonging to other contractors without having permission to use them. One associate of mine lost his entire retirement savings in the lawsuit because his insurer refused to provide legal defense against the injured’s claim. Sad how that works, taking without asking and the innocent person gets screwed. He ultimately sued his insurance company and recovered a portion of the expenses.


----------



## Lightningboy65

Must not be real, the box is totally empty. Where is the OP ?

I was once listed in a civil case as a defendant in a fall case for merely being on the job. It didn't involve me, my workers, or equipment, but had to go to a deposition, nonetheless. I was dropped from the lawsuit, but it was a big PIA !!!


----------



## RH

I remember the PT member (he shall not be named) who shared taking video of his crew jumping from one extension ladder to another rather than climbing down one and then up the other. He was pretty pleased with himself but he got crucified by just about everyone here due to the disbelief we all expressed. Talk about an insurance nightmare.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Can't see a thing. Blank post.


----------



## RH

Wildbill7145 said:


> Can't see a thing. Blank post.


Edited so Canadians can’t see it. We know you are a sensitive bunch.


----------



## Lightningboy65

RH said:


> I remember the PT member (he shall not be named) who shared taking video of his crew jumping from one extension ladder to another rather than climbing down one and then up the other. He was pretty pleased with himself but he got crucified by just about everyone here due to the disbelief we all expressed. Talk about an insurance nightmare.


I never saw that one, but used to do the same, when VERY young and VERY stupid.


----------



## RH

Lightningboy65 said:


> I never saw that one, but used to do the same, when VERY young and VERY stupid.


Well, it’s bad enough to do it. But as an owner to encourage your crew members to do it - and then video tape them? Really stupid.


----------



## Lightningboy65

RH said:


> Well, it’s bad enough to do it. But as an owner to encourage your crew members to do it - and then video tape them? Really stupid.


Yeah, I did it before I had any employees, and would have never allowed an employee to do it, for sure.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Lightningboy65 said:


> I never saw that one, but used to do the same, when VERY young and VERY stupid.


 its practically a novel

https://www.painttalk.com/f22/richmond-challenge-25271/


reminds me of another businessman here on PT...


----------



## fauxlynn

cocomonkeynuts said:


> its practically a novel
> 
> https://www.painttalk.com/f22/richmond-challenge-25271/
> 
> 
> reminds me of another businessman here on PT...


There were some ‘epic’ lines in that thread.


----------



## Brushman4

And to think that he also claimed to be a roofer!:surprise:


----------



## Wildbill7145

Would someone please just give me the summary or gist of what I should be seeing in the OP? Seriously, on my computer there's just a blank post.


----------



## Brushman4

I guess he's still in business, his website is exhaustive.
https://www.callrichmondpainting.com/


----------



## CApainter

cocomonkeynuts said:


> its practically a novel
> 
> https://www.painttalk.com/f22/richmond-challenge-25271/
> 
> 
> reminds me of another businessman here on PT...



Thanks Coco! I haven't laughed that much in a while.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

CApainter said:


> Thanks Coco! I haven't laughed that much in a while.



I started that thread last night, by the second page decided to run to the store and pick up a bottle of wine and finished half of it by the end. I know plenty of guys like that too I almost wondered if it was one of my customers...


----------



## Fman

I skimmed that. Fun!


----------

